# Scrapped cotton cloth micarta.



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi.

This is the first time i post something on this forum. What a website you all got going here ..like it a lot. Very educational, lots of info and very inspiring.

I have made some slingshots myself ..basically 1/3 inch bend steel bar frames with a wooden handle and theratubes. Nothing to fancy or difficult.

By browsing this website i have seen some beautyful slingshots. Al sorts of slingshots made from laminated wood..combined with micarta and al sorts of metal.

Wel i started experimenting with cotton micarta today. Instead of layering the seperate piecies of cotton i scrapped the cotton in very small partikels. Then i mixed some polyester resin and hardener in a plastic container. I dumped the scrapped cloth in the resin en stirred it until the cloth was saturated with resin. I made a mold from wood in the rough shape of a slingshot put the mixture in and clamped it. I make a present for a good friend of mine every year....last year it was a knife. This year it will be a slingshot. I will add more photo's later.

This is the result i got......the smaller piece made of some dark jeans and a piece of bedsheat in front is just a test. I tried that first to see if the micarta was strong enough. Found it to be a bit dark...for the bigger piece i choose lighter jeans. I am planning to ad some wenge wood scales or pieces later.. or some other beautiful wood and perhaps a mozaik pin.

I would appreciate all suggestions on the slingshot form/model or what kind of wood ore material you would add. The micarta piece is about 5,5" (140mm) long 4,5" ( 115mm) wide at the top 1,5" (38mm) wide at the bottom and about 3/4 " (16mm) thick. I only use red and green theratubes and 10mm lead (if thats even importend )

Thanks for looking and any advice or suggestions.

Peter

(ps. Sorry for the poor English )


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. That should make a nice slinshot.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome!! I like your idea of the scrap micarta. I can't wait to see the finished product. Also, please share pictures of any past projects you may have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to SSF! That scrap micarta is nifty and wedge scales should make the finished product genuinely impressive. I look forward to seeing what you end up with.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

LVO said:


> Welcome!! I like your idea of the scrap micarta. I can't wait to see the finished product. Also, please share pictures of any past projects you may have. :thumbsup:


Thank you and all for commenting. The reason why i used scrapped cloth micarta is that the pattern is random even unsanded or uncut a marble like appearance is visible. Scapped cloth can already be made from the tinyest pieces of any sort or color. Throwing it in the polyester resin and putting it in a mould goes much faster than adding layer by layer and adding resin on to every layer. Its very strong albeit they are not big pieces to start with. The test piece is only 1/6" thick about 3" x 2" big....i could not break it with my bare hands.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I really like your idea of the scrap cloth micarta with a mold. I'm looking forward to your final result.

Welcome to the forum. It's especially nice that you brought a unique idea along with you.

winnie


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Now that's something different. Very neat work. The lighter one looks like sky to me. Can't wait to see the shooter that comes out of that. More, please.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks very nice man good job.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks fantastic! I think it would be worth making a slingshot shaped mould out of polymorph or plaster to fill with scrapped cloth and resin, since it can easily take any shape.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I like what you have done there. A new fresh look for sure. Please keep the pics coming as the slinger gets made.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Like it ???? kind of reminds of the colors you can get when making HDPE. Keep it coming it'll be good to see what it looks like when shaped ????


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice idea, glad you posted it and welcome to the SSF!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep up the good start, fantastic start


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Lucky44 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice design. You may not have the strength you would if you use full sheets of material. If you find it is not as strong you can use some Spectra cloth or some fibre glass between the layers of chopped denim. That will give more dimensional stability. I am looking forward to seeing a finished sling.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Love The Look That Came From The Pieces Of Cloth! We're There Any Issues With Pieces Of Cloth Sticking Out?


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> I Love The Look That Came From The Pieces Of Cloth! We're There Any Issues With Pieces Of Cloth Sticking Out?


Thanks for you're comment. I used plenty of resin....when i tightened the mould the resin completely saturated the cloth and it became one solid block. There was however a thin ridge of resin and clothfibers between the lid and the mould. I sanded that down with a beltgrinder. There were some lines and small pits in the surface of the micarta block because i used rough scrap wood to make the mould from. The smoother the mould the smoother the micarta surface.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats so cool nice idea,oh and welcome on board

cant wait to see the next step

cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. I look forward to seeing some pictures of the final product. It sounds like it will be pretty awesome.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool.. can't wait to see the finished one.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

The slingshot project advanced a bit . I already cut out the model....epoxy glued some wenge scales on the handle......sanded and shaped the scales.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a good looking slingshot, well done!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That turned out fantastic! Almost looks like marble.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That Is One Cool Slingshot! Definitely Post Some Videos!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks to all that commented. I think i'am almost halfway there....holes for tubes need to be drilled......fine sanding and ca glue finish to be applied. I wil show the completed slingshot soon( i hope).


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bind some rubber on that fork and it's already a beauty. Has the basic blank (before the palmswells) been vice tested?


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

studer1972 said:


> Bind some rubber on that fork and it's already a beauty. Has the basic blank (before the palmswells) been vice tested?


Thank you Studer 1972. I can completely understand what you are saying...safety first right !! I attached 2 theratube blue loops with some duct tape around the fork to prevent them slipping of. Both loops about 8 " long, and drew the tube to about 32" after i have cut out the model. It does not bend or give at all. The slingshot when finished will be using only single theratube red or green with a ball bearing attachment. The slingshot is not intended as a powerfull hunting slingshot... just a practice slingshot with 10mm lead balls for target shooting. I am going to test the finished slingshot myself before giving it as a present to my best friend.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nicely done and a great idea.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent work! turned out great.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

that has turned out to be one nice SS. I was pondering how to achieve a smoother pit free finish on micarta and skipped right past the super glue finish concept. Nice work and post a picture of the finished product please!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great idea for a new way to do an epoxy fork. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

wow ...thats wonderfull i love it ! The color is so nice and easy on the eyes. And the wenge just brings it out more.... Really nice...Im gonny try to make something like that !.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

The finished scrap micarta slingshot. The use of ca glue makes the color contrast in de micarta a lot higher. When sanding the wenge scales the white cloth in the micarta became brown from the sanding dust and looked rather dirty. With some compressed air it was possible to get the micarta clean again before applying the CA glue. I buffed the whole slingshot to a semi gloss with some polish compound. I hope you like it and my friend does like it to.....on to the next slingshot project.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Thats an amazing slingshot. Good job!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: ........  wow.... how are the tubes attached to the fork ?

EDIT: and how did you make the pin so that it has no tube in the middle ? looks magnificent

EDIT2: srsly amazing! the micarta looks like some sort of polar circle camo now.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding job, it's a beauty!!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: ........  wow.... how are the tubes attached to the fork ?
> 
> EDIT: and how did you make the pin so that it has no tube in the middle ? looks magnificent
> 
> EDIT2: srsly amazing! the micarta looks like some sort of polar circle camo now.


Thank you.

At one side the hole is as big as the diameter of the tube. At the opposite side the hole is a bit bigger ( to about halfway the fork thickness. First pull the tube completely trough the small hole until its about an inch trough the fork. Push a bearing ball in the tube until its about 1/2 " in the tube. Then pull the end of the tube back in the fork until its flush with the outside. The ball bearing must be pushed in " WITHOUT ANY LUBRICANT" If you do use lubricant ...make sure its lubricant that evapourates. If not the ball bearing could slide out of the tube when you draw the slingshot. Because the bearing ball makes the tube bigger at one side there's now way you can pull the tube from the fork trough the smaller hole.

The mosaik pin has a tube in the middle has only be covered with black colored epoxy glue.....when making the mosaik pin you first add al tubes and make them flush with the bigger outside tube. Then add the epoxy glue. Before the glue is dry just push the middle tube 1/8 to 1/4 " backwards( enough to allow sanding en not exposing the middle tube....fill the hole inde middle with black epoxy.

When you want the mosaik pin showing at both sides of the slingshot handle you need to cut the middle tube 1/2 inch shorter than all the other tubes/pins....so it does not show on either side.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh i see .. very nice ball in tube attachment the way its covered into the fork arms. Thx for the how tos !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow!! Stunning finished product! I am loving the tube attach method, too. I will have to steal that idea and give you full credit, of course.

You are an artist, sir!

More pictures, please!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

LVO said:


> Wow!! Stunning finished product! I am loving the tube attach method, too. I will have to steal that idea and give you full credit, of course.
> 
> You are an artist, sir!
> 
> More pictures, please!


Hi LVO. I did not invent the attachment methode.....i just changed it a bit to hide the tube ends in the forks. Most slingshot makers leave the tube protruding at the outside of the forks.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good idea, thanks a lot, it was an excellent entry!

jazz


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! Stunning finished product! I am loving the tube attach method, too. I will have to steal that idea and give you full credit, of course.
> ...


The hiding of the ball was the part I've not seen before. I really like that!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Big League building here!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice result!

Do you have a few more pics? The Tubends do looked shopped to me, somehow the light is strange.

Be careful with that "ball-in-tube" method tho. I heard someone already lost an eye due to that.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

As much as Ioved the unfinished look, it looks even better now. Excellent work and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

AnTrAxX said:


> Very nice result!
> 
> Do you have a few more pics? The Tubends do looked shopped to me, somehow the light is strange.
> 
> Be careful with that "ball-in-tube" method tho. I heard someone already lost an eye due to that.


Thanks AnTrAxX . In addition to just inserting the ball bearing you could tie a rope in a tight knot just between the ball bearing and the end of the tube. There's always a chance that tubes or bands break or come undone and hitting you're eye. Take safety precautions.There are also people who lost their eye when hit bij a bird or insect when riding a bike too. If you are scared loosing an eye.... or getting hit by a ricochet of the ammo...... then dont shoot slingshots. There's absolutely no guarantee that you do not loose an eye with other attachment methodes. If i let go of the slingshot frame when its drawn to max capacity...i am sure it will end in my eye too.

If you are scared that a car accident will end your life...do not ride a car. No offence... but see what i mean.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice finished catty !that looks really cool

cheers

ps : cant wait for the next you putting out ;-)


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´m terribly sorry i tried to make you aware. Won´t do that again for sure. Take care.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

AnTrAxX said:


> I´m terribly sorry i tried to make you aware. Won´t do that again for sure. Take care.


Thank you for making me aware about the danger involved shooting slingshots AnTrAxX. I did not mean any disrespect in my previous reaction. I only meant to say that no matter what you do in life...there's always a risk involved hurting yourself. Sorry if my reaction was not so good formulated.....english is not my language.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A excellent piece of work, start to finsh!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I missed seeing this some how. This is an amazing SS way to go!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Peter,

I like a lot what you did here!-

Seems we´re on the same road! 

I´m very curious for your next projects!

This slingshot is outstandind already!

Well done, chapeau!

kind regards to my neighbour in Belgium,

Be


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes a outstanding slingshot, looks fantastic !!


----------

